# Omega Bracelet Links And Pins



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have just been looking at Cousin's site to find a link for an Omega bracelet, and found the one I need. However, in the pic of the link it shows no pin. As Cousins will not accept email queries, has anyone ever bought a spare Omega link from them, and if so, did it come complete with the pin, or do you have to order one separately?

TIA for any help.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have not purchased a link from Cousins before. When I bought one from Otto Frei, the description said it did not come with pin or collars, but it did in fact come with them inside the same Omega bubble pack. I'm not much help, but I bet if you don't order them separately you won't get what you need. Of course if you do order them separately, they will include them. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I looked at Otto Frei's site too, and his pic, it showed the link in a bubble pack with the pin included....thinking logically about it, there's not much point in selling a link without the pin to fit it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd put an update in here...the link arrived today, complete with *TWO* pins!










Mind you, at Â£83 for one Titanium link...I'd have been a bit miffed if it didn't come with the pin!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good stuff! It appears the tubes are there as well. Remove the bracelet from the watch when you add the link, You want the link in a flat position so the tubes don't accidentally fall out while inserting the pins.

Later,

William


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Was looking for pins and collars myself to fix my SMP's bracelet and have been a bit taken aback by the price Â£8.65 (ex-VAT) here for pin+2 tubes and a bit cheaper at CousinsUK, Â£1.75 for the pin and Â£1.75/tube so Â£5.25...that's probably why you sometimes see some generic "split pins" in used watches. They must be a lot less safe though and probably not as good at keeping the links tight together. Anyone know of good and cheaper alternatives?

That leaves the question of how the non-removable links are built, some type of spring I suppose?


----------

